# Trace my horse



## Denny123 (25 September 2021)

Hi I'm trying to locate my mare sold 2019 from Liverpool to Burton on trent 15.3 gypsy cob born 2005 Irish gypsy cob passport name iris .was called lili then izzy sold to lady nr Stoke im told


----------



## Amymay (25 September 2021)

Has the lady sold her on?


----------



## Denny123 (26 September 2021)

Amymay said:



			Has the lady sold her on?
		
Click to expand...

Hi yes sold her on to lady near Stoke.just want to be kept in touch would have bought her back if I'd known .


----------



## Amymay (26 September 2021)

Denny123 said:



			Hi yes sold her on to lady near Stoke.just want to be kept in touch would have bought her back if I'd known .
		
Click to expand...

Have you asked the seller for the new owners details?


----------



## Denny123 (26 September 2021)

Hi I did and at first she was yes shes going to pass my number on and lady was happy to keep contact .then she started to make excuses saying she's away then yesterday I asked any update and got a blunt no but I had  a gut feeling it wasn't ok so I'm desperate to trace her x


----------

